# Help! my lab is vomiting and has gone off his food!



## bushbaby (Aug 11, 2008)

please help. i need some advice on my usually greedy 6 year old black labrador. Recently he has had spates of vomiting up bile (2-3 times a day, every couple of days) but today he vomited bile twice, then has eaten lots of grass and vomited about 5 times in the garden. Also, he wouldnt touch his dinner, which he always has at six o'clock, and usually he starts stamping around just before hand all excited. he is also drinking a lot of water. this really is not like him. im taking him to the vets tomorrow as its sod's law that my car is away today.
I dont know if this relates, but we have recently had a flea problem at home although this has been now been successfully eradicated. fleas seem to have been a big problem recently round here, as all the pet shops have noted that they have sold out of lots of flea treatments, dont know if it is significant but he has been de-flea'd and de-wormed.

any advice would be very welcome.
thankyou
louisa x


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

He may have eaten something that by eating grass and being sick he may be trying to bring it up , our girls do this occasionally if they have had a bone and not chomped it up enough they bring up the bigger bits , also if they have eaten stick i will often find a bit of sick with stick in it . most dogs wont be sick for days at a time without there being some underlying reason its usually sick it up and all better , so the continued bile may be worth checking out at the vets , i wouldnt worry too much about him not eating till you get him seen tomorrow by your vet as long as he will still drink he should be fine . eating grass is often thought of as dogs medicine and there way of inducing sickness but to be honest our girls randonly eat bits of grass for no reason .
Get him seen asap tomorrow and just keep him quiet till then , it may help to take a sample of bile and poo if a fresh one in the morning is available incase the vet wants to run tests ..


----------

